# Traffic on road from St. Helena to Santa Rosa?



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanksgiving day or the day after I'm planning a ride from Santa Rosa, up Trinity to Oakville and back but don't know the traffic situation on the road from St. Helena to Santa Rosa. I know that I don't want to ride it if it's similar to Calistoga with no shoulder and lots of blind corners. Anyone suggest a better way without coming back over Trinity? Thanks!


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Go back to Santa Rosa via Spring Mtn Rd. Very little traffic on turkey day I would imagine, but I never hesitate to ride this road except during commute hours. Very steep and twisty so what traffic there is will be moving at a sane pace usually.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

velocipede said:


> Go back to Santa Rosa via Spring Mtn Rd. Very little traffic on turkey day I would imagine, but I never hesitate to ride this road except during commute hours. Very steep and twisty so what traffic there is will be moving at a sane pace usually.


Thanks for the tip, everything worked out ok. Traffic wasn't that bad on Friday although that didn't make the climb any more enjoyable!


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

.steve said:


> Thanks for the tip, everything worked out ok. Traffic wasn't that bad on Friday although that didn't make the climb any more enjoyable!


Yeah... it's not the ideal final climb. It'll kick your butt no matter what!

Another great ride is coming over Spring Mtn from Santa Rosa side and heading back via Calistoga, Hwy 128. Chalk Hill Rd and back to Santa Rosa.


----------

